# Question on the special offers?



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't have a Kindle yet but did qualify for the payment option this time. 

I am just wondering yet to do it. 

Do they offer these deals all year round?? I have prime and it has saved me lots for shipping. 


Thanks!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

laurieb said:


> I don't have a Kindle yet but did qualify for the payment option this time.
> 
> I am just wondering yet to do it.
> 
> ...


Yes. 99% of the time for me they are no worth mentioning - but occasionally there is a gem in there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would suggest that one not choose special offers with the expectation that you'll save a lot of money by taking advantage of the ads.  In some cases, all they are is ads, no discount at all.  And when there are discounts, it may or may not be on something you actually want.

BUT . . . . choosing SO's means saving some money on the price of the device; they're none of them even a little bit offensive and, once you've unlocked the fire, essentially invisible.  AND, every now and then you might get one that interests you and click through . . . . . 

If you decide you DO find them annoying, you can always buy out of them after the fact.


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

Now to decide if i really want the 8.9 hdx or 8.9 hd? 

Decisions decisions!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Arguably, the HDX will have a better screen, but, really, the HD screen is pretty darn good.  The product page at Amazon has a comparison chart so you can look at that and figure out what features matter to you.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

But the HDX is lighter, faster and has both facing cameras.. plus some jacks are in better locations .

I've had both the HD 8.9" and now the HDX.  And yes, both are great devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like my 8.9 HDX a lot more than I liked my 8.9 HD; I use it a LOT.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like my 8.9 HDX a lot more than I liked my 8.9 HD; I use it a LOT.
> 
> Betsy


What would you say is the main factor in that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The screen is fantastic.  It's so much lighter.  I like the placement of the power and volume buttons and the power connector fits well.  I really wanted the rear-facing camera.  I like the software changes.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Betsy -- I much prefer my HDX7 to the HD7 I had.  In fact, I prefer it to the HD8.9 I still have.  Debating replacing it with an HDX8.9.  

Lighter. 

Zippier. 

Better screen. 

I don't care so much about the second camera, which is why I'm hesitating . . . .but then I think . . . . maybe if I have it and it's easy I'll use it more.  Right now if I want to take a picture of something I have my phone but I have to spend at least a minute figuring out, again, how to use it and by then the moment is passed.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting. So compared to my 2013 HD - my HD has the same button layout, size, weight and software right? So its just the camera (not an issue for me, my iphone is my camera) and the higher res screen?

I think you are comparing to the 2012 HD (which I also have) - and I would agree on button placement and software.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The HD8.9 currently offered is the same as the HD8.9 they started selling last year.

The HD7 is slightly redesigned from last year, more like this year's design but with out some of the features of the HDX 7. And not as good a screen. That one is currently available at $10 *less* for the 16GB model. It doesn't have a microphone so you can't Skype, and it doesn't have May Day.

The HDX models have a better screen and more features.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The HD8.9 currently offered is the same as the HD8.9 they started selling last year.
> 
> The HD7 is slightly redesigned from last year, more like this year's design but with out some of the features of the HDX 7. And not as good a screen. That one is currently available at $10 for the 16GB model. It doesn't have a microphone so you can't Skype, and it doesn't have May Day.
> 
> The HDX models have a better screen and more features.


10$ WHERE?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> 10$ WHERE?


If you go to the Kindle Fire page and click on the "_New_-Fire HD" link, it comes up in the orange bar that you can get twice the memory for just $20 more. Usually the 32GB version is $30 more than the 16GB version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you go to the Kindle Fire page and click on the "_New_-Fire HD" link, it comes up in the orange bar that you can get twice the memory for just $20 more. Usually the 32GB version is $30 more than the 16GB version.


I think VydorScope is commenting on your post that says the HD7 is available for $10. I'd take a $10 HD7, too.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think VydorScope is commenting on your post that says the HD7 is available for $10. I'd take a $10 HD7, too.


Yep  I would grab like five and Christmas would be soooo covered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll edit the post to NOT leave out the missing word.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BUT . . . there is a friends and family referral discount as well . . . I posted about that in a separate thread.


----------

